# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Unusual 2011 European Destinations

## julia90

Saint Petersburg


Antwerp


Bath


Belgrade


Bratislav


Cracow


Helsinki


Munchen


Valencia

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

What is unusual about these destinations?

----------


## julia90

they are less touristy

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Less touristy? If you mean you don't see hordes of Huns in shorts and sandals, hen party groups and groups of teens on a beer rampage, then you are right. On the other hand, these cities have a stunning cultural offer that most educated and culturally aware travellers are only too familiar with. Leave Barcelona, Ibiza, Paris and Berlin to the plebe...

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

I don't think that the places named above are really untouristic. Maybe Bath only is not that well known to most continental Europeans, but still a magnet for English tourists.

I have been to Bratislava, München, Krakow and Valencia. It was impossible to avoid hordes of tourist groups there, although they might have not been as uneducated and abundand as those in Ibiza or Amsterdam.


If someone wants to travel to _real_ unusual tourist regions which are worth visiting, I would recommend to go to the unexplored parts of Eastern Europe! Some of which I have visited were:

-the Carpathian Mountains, especially Transylvania with places such as Cluj-Napoca, Sibiu or Brasov. 

-East Galicia in Ukraine, especially Lviv

-maybe the eastern shores of Lithuania, Klaipeda and Curonian sand peninsula

-all of Russia outside of Moscow and St. Petersburg. Especially Volgograd got me stunned

----------


## iapetoc

my dream still is to go to North camp, and the island of Mammoths,

----------

